# Need Radio Code Acura



## Cfrank85 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey I have an Acura radio in my 92 Civic and it was in the car when I bought it. I do not know the code so it doesn't work....the serial # is 96F500850. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If you bought it new than contact the dealer, if not they will charge you money witch means you may want to get an after market unit unless you have a factory amp.


----------

